# Need prom image / bin for a dual tuner stand alone



## NUGIT (May 30, 2007)

I damaged the eprom when removing it. Does anyone have a bin for a TCD649080 that they could send me?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

NUGIT said:


> I damaged the eprom when removing it. Does anyone have a bin for a TCD649080 that they could send me?


Is there anyway to get it from a functioning TCD649080 without unsoldering anything or otherwise endangering said unit?

Otherwise, I'm afraid I can't be of any help.


----------

